# Smilies



## marmalady (Oct 17, 2004)

We need a 'lickin your lips' smilie!!


----------



## MJ (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2004)

You're right marmalady, in a cooking forum we definitely need that!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2004)

Should have known you would find them MJ!  

 Barbara


----------



## marmalady (Oct 17, 2004)

Where - Where - Where!!!!  I love 'em!

General 'smiley' question - when you download from the smiley sites, do you get spyware that comes with it?  I downloaded a screensaver once, and my 'puter was attacked!!


----------



## MJ (Oct 17, 2004)

*smilies*

Hi Marmalady.
 This is a good smilie site
http://pages.prodigy.net/rogerlori1/emoticons/pageindex.htm

 You just copy and paste. There is no spyware downloaded on your pc.
 Hope this helps


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2004)

umm okay... how do you copy and paste???


----------



## MJ (Oct 17, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> umm okay... how do you copy and paste???



How to copy and paste text:


Hold down your left mouse button as you drag your mouse over the selection of text you wish to copy. The block of text will change color as you drag: 

When you have selected the text you wish to copy, release the left mouse button. On you keyboard press the Ctrl and C keys simultaneously. 
Move to the document or location where you wish to paste the text. 
Position your cursor in the place where you will insert the text. 
On you keyboard press the Ctrl and V keys simultaneously. The copied text will appear.

Another way to copy and paste text and images:

Hold down your left mouse button as you drag your mouse over the selection of text you wish to copy. The block of text will change color as you drag. 
After the text is selected, position your cursor over the selected section. If you wish to copy an image, place your cursor on the image. 
Right click. 
A menu will appear near your cursor. Select Copy from this menu. 
Move to the document or location where you wish to paste the text or image. 
Position your cursor in the place where you will insert the text or image. 
Right click. 
A menu will appear near your cursor. Select Paste from this menu. The copied text will appear.


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2004)

ah okay thank you


----------



## marmalady (Oct 17, 2004)

MJ - Tx - Cute!


----------



## Hungry (Feb 28, 2005)

See if I did it right???






Looks like I got lucky!






Not so lucky on this one :?:  :?:  :?:   WHY  :?:  :?:  :?: IT WORKED  

Thanks elf!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2005)

Hungry - look at the brackets on either side of your image address - at the end do you see that space after .gif and before the bracket closing the image command?  That space shouldn't be there.  That is the problem.  When you post an image click on preview instead of submit and if there is a problem you can scroll back down to look at it.

No spaces anywhere within the beginning image command and the ending image command.  The same with giving a link.  Have you done links yet?

I'm going to ADD the space after the = in the address and before the ending command brackets - you take a look at how I've typed it and then when I type it right what it does.  I would like to add that to copy the url address you just right click in the address bar, that highlights the address, then you click copy - then you go to your post and type

type what you want people to see here 

this is an example

What's for dinner 

what you will see without the spaces

What's for dinner


----------



## wasabi (Mar 6, 2005)

I think this one is cute.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 7, 2005)

heres another Smiley site ----> http://webpages.charter.net/connectingzone/food.html


----------

